

Japanese Carrier NTT DoCoMo Hacked, Credit Card info Leaked for #StopCISPA - hkmurakami
http://www.cyberwarnews.info/2013/04/27/japanese-mobile-operator-ntt-docomo-hacked-credit-card-information-leaked-for-stopcispa/

======
trekky1700
As great as it is that they're targeting these CISPA supporters, there really
needs to be a way to prevent the collateral damage (regular users who now have
their credit card information leaked). While this will certainly hurt the
company, the potential consequences are much graver to the service's innocent
users.

Actions like these may even, out of fear, bring people to ignorantly support
CISPA thinking it will make their personal information safe from such attacks.

------
hkmurakami
Apparently the source of the leak is from:

    
    
      NTT DoCoMo USA INC
      NTTA New York Data Center

